# Bringing down snagged trees with ropes and a come along



## danf26 (Mar 10, 2011)

Believe it or not, we get tornadoes here in the northeast. We had one touch down here in Wendell, MA in July of 2006. In some places the damage was minimal, in others, not a tree was left standing. I own some property with both these situations. In an area with less damage, there are still some big leaners that are still connected at the trnk and living, but being held up by neighboring trees the strom threw them into. I want to get these down, but dont have access to a tractor or even truck for that matter. How much success can I have with a come along and some rope? Any one out there have any good trick for using a come along in this fashion, or good sources that could teach me those tricks?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 10, 2011)

First off, are you trained in cutting the a trunk of a leaned over tree? It's quite different than felling a standing tree. You can get into trouble quickly. The root ball flips back into place taking the stump with it, at the same time the butt of the disconnected tree comes down to the earth. Tricky business. Lets address that before we talk about come alongs.....


----------



## Boogieman142 (Mar 10, 2011)

just that that I'd add that many people have been killed from cutting blown over trees when they decide to stand back up. In fact I think that I seen one in the injuries and fatalities section just the other day.


----------



## Isna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hard to give advice without seeing the tree. Do you have any pics (of the stump and the part that is leaning on other trees)? Each tree is different. Some, once cut, can be brought down by turning the trunk so it rolls off the other trees holding it. Others might need a winch. As stated above, those trees can be very dangerous. How experienced are you? There are ways to have the trunk roll off it's neighbour while cutting but it requires skills and experience. Could teach it in the woods but it's harder to teach on internet. Really need pics to help you out...


----------



## climberjones (Mar 10, 2011)

Isna said:


> Hard to give advice without seeing the tree. Do you have any pics (of the stump and the part that is leaning on other trees)? Each tree is different. Some, once cut, can be brought down by turning the trunk so it rolls off the other trees holding it. Others might need a winch. As stated above, those trees can be very dangerous. How experienced are you? There are ways to have the trunk roll off it's neighbour while cutting but it requires skills and experience. Could teach it in the woods but it's harder to teach on internet. Really need pics to help you out...


 
+1


----------



## dk27 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dan
The area around wickett pond was a terrible mess.
You saw what the state had to bring in for heavy equipment to clear cut around the pond and that still took them months to complete.
Unless someone was a pretty skilled hazard feller,I'am not sure that would be the safest way to attempt that.


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 13, 2011)

What everyone else said. Snags are like giant mouse traps. It vary hard to judge where the pressure is or if its holding up another tree, many, many variables. Think it over well. Snags can be the most dangerous situations in tree work. Good luck, and be safe. Beastmaster


----------



## wyk (Mar 25, 2011)

What I did when I had to first work a blow down site was start in an area where the trees were the smallest and least snagged, and got my experience there before moving on to the larger trees. However, beforehand you will need to understand tension and compression and at least be able to read the trees a bit and know how to work with leaning trees, know how to bore cut, know how to free a pinched bar, have some basic knowledge about the types of trees, and some basic knowledge about winching wouldn't hurt if you intend to use a come along. There are a lot of examples on YouTube. Try for the ones where the guys are obviously professional tree service reps. Having said that, even seasoned pros get hurt or killed in blow downs. So, think twice before tackling it yourself.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you trying to get the trees down without use of a chainsaw? If so ya a come along could help you get it to finish natures job. get a rope high stand far enough away and crank till she falls if not cut the rope and leave it be lol


----------

